# Any previous experiences?



## Horks1962 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi. I own a resort it is going quite well. I have gained 20% profit in the past 2 years. Many of the customers have rated our services with 4 stars out of five.
I am planning to expand my services by availing online services. I have designed a website which helps customers view the inside out of our resort, facilities and fee packages. 
It involves online credit card payment. Most of the customers prefer card payment as they can avoid the hassle of booking the resort at the last minute. But the card payment section is not live yet. I am concerned about the cyber attacks. I have heard many instances of hacking the credit card details. I don't want my customers to get into trouble. While researching about various methods to secure the data, I came across cyber security solutions. But do you think I can rely upon this? Any previous experiences?


----------

